# Milk/dairy/lactose



## Hollywood72 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm trying to help a friend shed a few pounds. 

He drinks a ton of milk and believes that lactose is the "best" sugar. I explained that I thought maybe consuming a lot of milk would make losing body fat more difficult even if at a caloric deficit. 

Am I right and can someone explain, so I have some backup, of why dairy can make weight loss more difficult?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 7, 2013)

And is cheese worse than milk?

Does drinking skim or low fat make a difference?


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 7, 2013)

I love dairy - but i have to limit it. I could go crazy on milk, cheese, yogurt, icecream - i think its from being weened off breast milk at too young an age (Smirk).

Realistically most dairy products contain fats and sugars that need to be taken into consideration when dieting. I love eating chobani fat free greek yogurts, and i drink about a cup of fat free milk each day. Otherwise i dont do much else thats dairy.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 7, 2013)

Milk - you are NOT correct. 

Unless she is drinking wayyyyyyy too much milk, milk can actually help her to lose weight (I recommend 2%.) Whey and Casien Protein are found in milk. In a calorie deficit, Milk is a good thing to drink. Calcium is also a fat burner of sorts .... 

Cheese- you ARE correct. That is a fat girl waiting to happen.

(In my best Maury voice.)

Respect,
Vette


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2013)

yea but with milk having 8g sugar per 8oz thats quite a bit.  I would say she should have no more than 20/25oz of milk ED.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 7, 2013)

Processed dairy products as a whole are typically very difficult for the vast majority of the adult population to efficiently digest.

As I have mentioned before, my Dad was a pediatrician for more than 30 years. He was the Chief of Peds at one of the nation's largest pediatric training hospitals. In 1989, they began participating in a longitudinal study that was run for 12 years and tracked the level of enzymatic viability of the digestive process in children (ages 0 - 13) for dairy. What the study found was that in most children, by the age of 7 years old, one of more of the required enzymes need to completely digest processed dairy products had disappeared.

The study has been replicated at multiple sites world wide and with some ethnic variance, it has been shown that after age 5-7 we as human being really can't digest dairy well at all.

So, I'd suggest your friend consider dropping the dairy as it is likely not helping the cause.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 7, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> And is cheese worse than milk?
> 
> Does drinking skim or low fat make a difference?



Read This Brother....

*My old buddies Drs. Tarnopolsky and Phillips from McMaster just published an interesting study…

20 young women were put into one of two groups:

1) Resistance training plus fat-free milk

2) Resistance training plus a carbohydrate drink

Both groups drank 500mL of their drink after a workout, and then another 500mL an hour later.

That’s right, the milk group drank a liter of milk per day!

Total calories were about 400 extra per day for both groups, but the carbohydrate group didn’t have protein in their drink. Both drinks were flavored with vanilla to “mask” the identity of the drink.

No side effects reported.

The workout was intense, frequent, and had lots of volume. That’s good and bad, as you’ll see.

The girls trained with weights – on machines – 5d/wk for 12 wks. Researchers tend to use machines to avoid the learning curve required with barbell and dumbbell exercises.

However, it’s likely the 5d/week was too much volume, as 3 subjects reported overuse injury. But, in total they had a 92 percent training compliance.

RESULTS:

Weight Gain:

Carbohydrate = 1.9 pounds Milk = 1.1 pounds

Lean Mass Gain

Carbohydrate = 2.4 pounds Milk = 4.2 pounds

NOTE: Lean mass is not just muscle, but would be most of the measurement.

Fat Loss

Carbohydrate = 0.67 pounds Milk = 3.5 pounds of fat lost!!!

The milk group also got stronger in a few exercises.*

Women in particular need calcium but assuming the calcium plays no part of the decision (Even though it has been proven to facilitate fat loss), The benefits of the protein out-whey lol the lactose downside.

I drink Non-Lactose, Omega 3, Fat Free milk .... it's what she should switch to..... skim milk, 1% or 2% at less them 16 ounces a day would be a requirement for any diet that I put a young woman on. But I am NOT a nutritionist I can only go on what works fer me and my ladies and what I read.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 7, 2013)

I love me some chocolate milk 

Now I just need a PubMed article citing that scones have been proven healthful.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 7, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I love me some chocolate milk
> 
> Now I just need a PubMed article citing that scones have been proven healthful.




2% Chocolate Milk post workout has been proven to be more effective for recovery than gatoraide. When I get home I will locate the article/study and provide the link. That chocolate milk is doing you right brother. I hope you enjoy a big glass post workout! 

Respect,
Milk

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 7, 2013)

Milk = casein = hard to digest

As for that milk vs carb study, well ya if you drink milk (protein + carbs) its better than just carbs alone for muscle gain. More muscle = more calories burned = more fat loss. That study is essentially removing protein and replacing it with carbs.. now if you removed milk and replaced it with another source of protein e.g. chicken, lean beef, eggs, etc. you will be better off IMO. Personally I know I lean out when I replace dairy with a pure protein source.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'm more confused than ever. Lol

It's a guy friend, is it different for males and females?


----------



## Cashout (Feb 7, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> Milk = casein = hard to digest
> 
> As for that milk vs carb study, well ya if you drink milk (protein + carbs) its better than just carbs alone for muscle gain. More muscle = more calories burned = more fat loss. That study is essentially removing protein and replacing it with carbs.. now if you removed milk and replaced it with another source of protein e.g. chicken, lean beef, eggs, etc. you will be better off IMO. Personally I know I lean out when I replace dairy with a pure protein source.



Vette, we'll have to agree to disagree on this topic. 

For me, it is a simple matter of mammalian physiology on the genetic level 

http://hmg.oxfordjournals.org/content/12/18/2333.short

This is not directed at you but that study is an experimental design joke for so many reasons...violates the central limit theorem for the assumption of normality, no control group (actually there should be two), no blocking controls at all...

Regardless if milk works for you then more power to ya! Don't fix what is not broke.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 7, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Vette, we'll have to agree to disagree on this topic.
> 
> For me, it is a simple matter of mammalian physiology on the genetic level
> 
> ...



No worries brother. I am no nutritional expert I can only go on what I experience and read.  I see this argument on many boards every day. Eggs, with or without the yolk is another one. We have an on board nutritionalist. Maybe Spongy can help Hollywood decide how to help his friend. My intent was not to confuse anyone- just passing on my opinions.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 7, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I love me some chocolate milk
> 
> Now I just need a PubMed article citing that scones have been proven healthful.



One like this?

http://stronglifts.com/milk-post-workout-build-muscle-gains/

Here you go brother! Drink that yummy stuff up! (Especially post workout!)

Fox News?? LOL

 Encourages fat loss!


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 8, 2013)

What about Whey Protein? Is that easy or hard for the body to digest. I always thought Whey powder was a good source of protein. I usually have some at breakfast and before bed... Should i be rethinking this strategy?


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 8, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> What about Whey Protein? Is that easy or hard for the body to digest. I always thought Whey powder was a good source of protein. I usually have some at breakfast and before bed... Should i be rethinking this strategy?



Whey isolate/concentrate is fine as the casein & lactose is removed during the filtering process. Lots of people who are lactose intolerant (or the less common casein intolerant) can't have dairy, but can consume whey


----------

